# How to "rat proof" my room ?



## Gary26Uk (Oct 2, 2007)

Hi , im just wondering if anyone can suggest how to go about keeping cables out of the way so my rat doesnt eat them , i like to give her free run of my room but i have LOADS of cables i.e pc,monitor,tv,lamps,subwoofer etc
Ive already noticed my speaker wire slightly chewed and im afraid shell electrocute herself and burn the house down ! so for now she has limited and monitored play time.Id like to not worry while shes playing so any advice would be ace , cheers in advance.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

You need to cover the wires or move them somewhere where they aren't any danger.


----------



## Gary26Uk (Oct 2, 2007)

Duh :lol: ! i was hoping maybe theres some kind of rat reppellant spray to put em off chewing , ive tryed taping them all together but she seems to like the tape even better , oh well , just have to watch her while shes out and about


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Bitter apple may work (but some rats like it) or vinegar...


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

Tape all your cords together sticky side out! I haven't exactly tried this, but I heard it somewhere, and it sounds so logical. I mean, if she's getting that gunk in her mouth, she's bound to give up pretty quick.


----------



## Rats (Oct 6, 2007)

Sticky side out - That's a neat idea. I wonder if sticking something objectionable (such as sandpaper) to that sticky would help?

How about dulling the sticky with chalk or talc.... They won't like those in their mouths, but there is less chance of a reverse rat hammock.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Sandpaper isn't objectionable.

Speaking from personal experience. :lol:


----------



## Gary26Uk (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the ideas , gonna go with a combination of vinegar first with reverse tape over the top , just incase she chews through ! Gonna keep an eye on her for a while anyway to make sure.Anyone heard of any cable chewing accidents involving rats , or are they sensible enough not to chew live wires ?


----------



## glindella (Sep 9, 2007)

Gary26Uk said:


> Thanks for the ideas , gonna go with a combination of vinegar first with reverse tape over the top , just incase she chews through ! Gonna keep an eye on her for a while anyway to make sure.Anyone heard of any cable chewing accidents involving rats , or are they sensible enough not to chew live wires ?


My friend had a Chinchilla chew through a cord (hes fine now). Remember that the rats have no idea what electricity is, does, or means. Its not right to expect them to know that something really bad will happen, to them its nothing more than a new toy.


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

Honestly, I'd suggest using some sort of tubing to cover the cords - hard plastic covers, split flex tubing, PVC pipe, or computer cord covers. There's a lot on the market. There is a product made for rabbit owners and the like that I hear works well. I believe I've even heard mention of using garden hoses.

I'd worry about spraying an electric cord with anything, and I'd worry that tape will just be eaten. Definitely not a permanent solution. As for vinegar, some rats might not be repelled by it... Lots of rat owners clean cages with it, actually.

The best thing, I think, is to remove temptation entirely by securing them with tubing or moving them to higher outlets.

I have heard of electrocution of rats chewing cords. It's not that they're not smart enough, it that they have no idea what's inside the cord. All they know is it seems like a fun chew toy.

Just my .02 cents.


----------



## Gary26Uk (Oct 2, 2007)

Hmm thanks again , just thought might sense the "buzz" of electric before they gnaw through.Ill have a scan on the net and see what products i can find , as id like to just let her do whatever she wants without me having to worry what shes up to !


----------



## chrisstrikeagain (Apr 10, 2007)

My girl chewed through a tv cable. My tv actually blew a fuse and turned off, and that happened while she was still chewing. It almost completely split the wire. Im lucky i didnt lose her. She was ok. But still, its a bad scare. 
They will chew alll the way through.


----------



## Gary26Uk (Oct 2, 2007)

wow , im surprised u dont have a crispy fried rat , ive had a shock off the mains and it messed me up! still , i think you run on 110 in the u.s and we run 240 so maybe thats how she survived ?!


----------

